# Puppy evaluation day!



## Saraswati (Aug 26, 2011)

Yesterday was the big day- each pup was stacked and critiqued by fellow Labrador breeders to help choose the pick of the litter. Thankfully for our breeder, the little lone female was the pick! She was hoping and praying that the girl would be the one (unfortunately, two black females died after delivery so the odds were down with only one female left.) And..... our boy Hemi is the second pick!! He isn't as balanced as the female but he is definitely show quality and has the best head out of all the pups. Only four more days until our big boy comes home  Anywhoo, onto the pictures!


----------



## hcdoxies (Sep 22, 2010)

Oooh how exciting! I just posted pictures of Greyson stacked (mini dachshund) -- 8 weeks old. Labs are so much bigger, haha! Congratulations!!!


----------



## Saraswati (Aug 26, 2011)

Aaah off to check out your thread now! I love Greyson!! He's such a handsome little man :smile: And it's very, very exciting! Thank you!


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Awww he's so cute! Congrats on him being second pick, he's so stinkin' cute!


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Congratulations to you and Hemi!
Hemi is so darn cute!


----------



## Saraswati (Aug 26, 2011)

Thank you *Janet* and *Rannmiller*! I never thought I would be so anxious to see a puppy grow up! I'm excited to see him as a big boy :smile:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Congratulations on the new puppy!!! He's a doll!


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

What a handsome man! Are you planning on showing him?


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

He's beautiful! Funny, I remember thinking that same thing when I got my last dog (Black Lab) as a puppy: I can't wait for him to grow up and be a grown-up Lab 

(I kinda feel the same way about my Mastiff... although puppy-hood is fun, too!)


----------



## Saraswati (Aug 26, 2011)

twoisplenty said:


> What a handsome man! Are you planning on showing him?


Thank you!! We plan on co-owning him with his breeder. She will pay for all of his health testing (OFA hips, OFA elbows, Optigen, EIC, CERF, and cardiac) and handle him in the ring. If he passes all of his clearances and does well in the ring (and hopefully in the field as well) we will stud him out.


----------



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 9, 2010)

He is so handsome - OMG! I totally miss my black lab PUPPY, she is definitely not a puppy anymore haha


----------

